# ATI Card issues

## Omega21

Hi there,

I updated my kernel a while back and noticed a while ago that direct rendering no longer seemed to work.

Im on a mobility radeon 9100. I dont really no what the issue could be.. I have all of the radeon stuff that I could find

compiled in the kernel, and I think I configured it properly in xorg.conf but Im not quite sure..

Basically when I run stepmania it tells me that direct rendering is not available. It does find GLX though, if that matters...

Im on kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r7.

I will be happy to provide you with any additional information should you request it!

Thanks!

----------

## Ast0r

Which driver are you using, radeon or fglrx?

----------

## cosmicnut

if your using fglrx (ati-drivers), it appears the new kernel causes problems with the version of the drivers in portage.

Funnily enough, if you emerge ati-drivers-extra it will also emerge a later version of the ati-drivers package. 

If your using flgrx try (re-)emerging the extras patch. The later version fixed all my problems.

If your still using the radeon drivers, update to fglrx. It works well

----------

## Omega21

 *cosmicnut wrote:*   

> if your using fglrx (ati-drivers), it appears the new kernel causes problems with the version of the drivers in portage.
> 
> Funnily enough, if you emerge ati-drivers-extra it will also emerge a later version of the ati-drivers package. 
> 
> If your using flgrx try (re-)emerging the extras patch. The later version fixed all my problems.
> ...

 

Well, currently Im just using the ones that are in my kernel. So you your saying I should 

```
emerge ati-drivers at-drivers-extra
```

.

Then feed the xorg.conf file into the ati configurator

Then do what with my xorg.conf? (I know it involves commenting things in or out)

Thanks for the reply!

----------

## Ast0r

With a proper xorg.conf you should only need to change "radeon" to "fglrx". *cosmicnut wrote:*   

> If your using flgrx try (re-)emerging the extras patch. The later version fixed all my problems.
> 
> If your still using the radeon drivers, update to fglrx. It works well

 

Interesting. This is a patch so that it works for 2.6.16? Unfortunately, all of the ati-drivers-extra are marked unstable. Even then, 8.23.7 is the latest patch version.

So you can either run an old version of the ATI driver or an old version of the kernel? I will stick with the older kernel.

----------

## Omega21

OK.

Since I have no idea what you are talking about, and I have played around on my own a little, lets start from Square One. This is what I have done:

>Emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra

>/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --initial -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf

>eselect opengl set ati

>/etc/init.d/xdm restart (after logging out of KDE)

Here are a few interesting helpful notes:

```
Avalon omega21 # /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.2)

```

```
Avalon omega21 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS300 Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP AGP Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc EHCI USB Controller (rev 01)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 18)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Dual Channel Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 434c

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4342

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP AC'97 Modem (rev 01)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-710/2/4 Cardbus Controller

02:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller

02:04.2 Class 0805: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller

02:04.3 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc Unknown device 0520

```

My xorg.conf:   http://pastebin.com/734570

My Kernel Configuration:  http://pastebin.com/734574

Thanks much!

----------

## akb

is this somewhat related? https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=134339

?

----------

## Omega21

 *akb wrote:*   

> is this somewhat related? https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=134339
> 
> ?

 

Perhaps, although Im using r7, not r8. If I had to guess, Id say it just isn't detecting my card properly.

----------

## Omega21

Anyone?

----------

## Omega21

Please? Ive been without Stepmania for so long now...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

